# Resources > Education Center >  >  VILD

## Sparky

I can do a VILD tutorial. Just wondering if I need the green light. 

Theres a whole bunch of tutorials we could do, VILD being one of them. Theres also The Cat Method and WildCat Method.
I can get lds with vilds too, so it won't be like I'm talking out of my ass.   :smiley:

----------


## Sparky

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *I formatted it so it looks a bit more readable and pretty (made it look like some of the other tutorials for some standard of consistency) fixed the funny linebreak problem, and also spellchecked and fixed a grammar error. Also made a new section, \"What does VILD stand for?\". Also renamed \"The Tutorial\" heading, and made the title a bit more...titley? Did some other stuff that I can't remember now. You'll probably want to reread it. Also added Pedro's profile link for him where he's mentioned, just as courtesy I think. Oh, I changed \"my tutorial\" to \"this tutorial\"...seems a bit more professional, but who cares. Change it back if you want.
> 
> ===
> 
> [size=18]VILD Tutorial
> 
> This tutorial will teach you about VILD, an induction method devolped by Pedro, from ld4all.
> 
> ...

----------


## Demerzel

Fix the spacing about the middle. 'part from that, it looks k.

----------


## Kaniaz

I formatted it so it looks a bit more readable and pretty (made it look like some of the other tutorials for some standard of consistency) fixed the funny linebreak problem, and also spellchecked and fixed a grammar error. Also made a new section, "What does VILD stand for?". Also renamed "The Tutorial" heading, and made the title a bit more...titley? Did some other stuff that I can't remember now. You'll probably want to reread it. Also added Pedro's profile link for him where he's mentioned, just as courtesy I think. Oh, I changed "my tutorial" to "this tutorial"...seems a bit more professional, but who cares. Change it back if you want.

===

[size=18]*VILD Tutorial*

This tutorial will teach you about VILD, an induction method devolped by Pedro, from ld4all.

*What does VILD stand for?*
VILD stands for *V*isually *I*ncubated *L*ucid *D*ream.

*What is it?* 
VILD is a method developed by Pedro of ld4all, and this tutorial has been adapted a bit to shorten and simplify his method. VILD involves incubating a dream which incorporates a reality check in your incubated dream. Its simple, yet ingenious. 

*How To Do It* 
*1)* Before you can do anything with this technique, you need to prepare yourself your incubated 
dream right now. There are two basic guidelines for your dream incubation:

* It needs to be simple and easily visualized. 
* It needs to incorporate an RC

For example, Pedro imagines himself in a room which is completely empty except for a door.. He manifests two of his best friends in his mind, and visualizes them being very excited. 

They will say "Did you know this a reality check competition? Do a reality check now!", and of course Pedro will visualize himself reality checking, and realizing he is dreaming. 

You then imagine yourself walking out the only door and repeat your visualization. 

*My personal incubated dream:*
I imagine my self sitting on a chair, in the same room that Pedro utilizes. I imagine there are the two words, "Reality Check", written all over the room, on the walls, the door, and even me. I then imagine myself doing a reality check and becoming lucid - nearly the same procedure. 

*2)* Now that you have your incubated dream, you should probably perform WBTB to your liking:

A. Once you have woken, lie down in the most comfortable position possible. 
B. Gently imagine yourself in your dream you designed, try to visualize it the best you possibly can. Make sure the dream is consistent, (ie: don't change the dream in the middle of it).
C. After a while of doing this, you should do your reality check and actually realize it is in fact, a dream.
D. Enjoy! 

With this technique, I have a pretty high chance of becoming lucid, and Pedro says he has a 100% chance of becoming lucid. 

Voila! You now know VILD.

===

If you like it, you should probably incorporate it into your post above (edit) to avoid confusion. You can get the BBCode just by quoting this post.  :tongue2:

----------


## Demerzel

that's good.  ::D:

----------


## Sparky

Done and done, thanks Kaniaz.

----------


## Haz

This is a good website for VILD, created by Pedro himself:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lucid_Dreamin...ppendices:_VILD

----------


## Sparky

Eh, is this gunna be put up?

----------


## Kaniaz

Harass O'nus a bit, he'll give in eventually.  :tongue2:

----------

